# Newbie.First Cycle..WAnted to run Test/Anavar But some ppl just advised TEST E? HELP!



## BIGRIG691 (Sep 15, 2011)

So Like I was Saying Some people advised to run just the Test E alone with a Anti Estrogen and a pct. Not the Test/Anavar stack which I am really dying to do because I have some sore joints and my lower back was bothering me a bit lately and it's good for joints and stuff but I guess because it's my first time anyway people here's a little bit about me....Ok I am 6 Feet tall 280lbs now and just Got out of a bad realationship got nice and depressed the past while:/...Anyway here's my story I Just got Back into the weights the past 2 months after being off and on the weights since I was 13.till about 26 I am now 28 years old.I never did steroids before and I have lost about 20 lbs now the past month on a great HIgh protein low carb/fat diet.I take Multi Vitamins,Omega 3:6:9,L-Glutamine,3 Whey protein shakes a day, Sliced fat burners Ephedrine free. With under 2000 Calorie diet per day/ 1 cheat day a week on Rest day to kinda rejuvinate myself.

I actually went today and Used a scale to check my body fat percentage it was way lower then what i thought it was 25.6%...So I'm way better off then I thought I was And I go my blood test's results back and EKG and EVerything Is Fine....Heart is perfect and Liver enzeymes are great...So I'm good to Go.....WAs always fit until I put on a few pounds last few years....So I am thinking maybe just run an 8 to 10 week TEST ENENTHATE/ ANAVAR....with some arimidex during it and maybe some clomid / nolva 3 or 4 weeks after my last shot. for about 21 to 28 days...what do you think about that? But I was suggested to just take test because It's my first cycle but I really want everything possible to cut me up as quck as possible because I'm about 50lbs over weight and I want an edge also I really need a confident booster with the juice to make me feel better...I really need an edge so please understand I need to feel better mentally about myself.I really need help.I need as much info on this as possible.Please someone give me a good TESt/Anavar cycle program / schedule on how exactly how to take it with THe Anti E and Pct.THank YOU GUYS I NEED HELP really! Hmmmmmmm THAnk YOU!


----------



## watson100 (Aug 13, 2011)

Loose the weight before you even consider going on cycle, only your diet will cut you up. The test e would just help you maintain muscle mass whilst eating less than maintanence calories


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi mate im not being a d1ck and dont mean to bash but im not sure you want to use gear for the right reason... I'm not in to all this natural potential/limit bs, my concern is if you are depressed now, when you come off going through pct will be a rollercoaster ride and you will feel very sh1t. Maybe hold out until you feel better in yourself? Like i said just trying to help out dont want to sound like a nob


----------



## BIGRIG691 (Sep 15, 2011)

Listen Guys I really appreciate the concern But I am going to do it...pretty much regardless to get a jump start I am still going to diet alot but I am determined to do it...So If you guys wanna help me please just post a good way to take the TEST E / Anavar with the Arimidex for Anti E and something good for a Pct....I know lots of heavy guys that take juice but they use it for power lifting but I want it to look and feel better...I am 100% dedicated to keep this lifestyle of weight training and I feel like a new person already.So you'[s will help me alot if you can be there for me to ask you questions on any problems I have while taking it and Questions about things I'm new 2.THanks


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2011)

Okwell first of all go on spot injections . Com. Get familiar.

Var 50-80mg ed first 5-6 weeks

Test e 500mg ew 10 weeks ish

Adex ? Not sure tbh

Pct nolva/clomid. There are plenty of stickys regarding pct, and stickys cover use of adex etc too.

Good luck


----------



## Jordy_cv3 (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm looking to do this cycle look very good, is var toxic to the liver though?


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

Why is everyone so obsessed with jumping onto the AAS train? Yes Var is toxic to the liver its a 17AA do your research and you'll find out but its not as toxic as say D-bol

If you depressed now after getting out of a r-ship you wanna watch that as a lot of guys get "down" when coming off a cycle


----------



## Keyz (Jan 24, 2015)

So how did you get on dude? It's 4 years on any update? are you super ripped these days or did it not work out how you'd hoped?


----------

